# Port Philip bay ... sunday



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Seabreeze is showing a beaut Sunday arvo/nite session on the water fellas ... anyone interested.

have to work :evil: but should be able to launch by 3.30-4pm just not sure where yet?


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Tony,

I used my leave pass on Anzac day so I can't get out this weekend.

Good Luck

Grant


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

no worries Grant, didnt notice ya report for Anzac day how did you fare...

Looking at fishing Sunnyside, may even consider Patterson lakes chasing Bream  Anyone got any suggestions for a good launch there?


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

...Y-Knot ... said:


> no worries Grant, didnt notice ya report for Anzac day how did you fare...


Yes, I'm fairly lazy when it comes to posting trip reports these days. I fished Ricketts on Anzac day for 1 Pinkie, I Flattie and 1 Stink Boat. :roll:

I was checking out Williamstown today but I only spotted 1 stink boat fishing off the footy oval so I'm assuming things were quiet there today.

I'm keen to hit Flinders with Hobie Vic once he has finished sunning himself at Noosa.

Regards
Grant


----------

